# Making a sub-ohm coil with 28ga kanthal?



## Agent X (15/12/17)

Hi, So I've made a dual coil for my gs air 2 atomiser, my aim was a 0.8 to 1.0 ohm coil, but i ended up with a 0.64 ohm dual coil by doing 8 wraps each coil, It is a horizontal coil. I currently am vaping it at 16 watts(mtl) , I just want to know if the resistance is too low for 28ga wire in dual mode, It does vape fine, but there is heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/12/17)

What’s the ID of the coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (15/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> What’s the ID of the coil?


inner diameter is ~2.6mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/12/17)

So what's the concern @Agent X ? Are you worried about the safety? Or is the heat making for an unpleasant experience?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Agent X said:


> Hi, So I've made a dual coil for my gs air 2 atomiser, my aim was a 0.8 to 1.0 ohm coil, but i ended up with a 0.64 ohm dual coil by doing 8 wraps each coil, It is a horizontal coil. I currently am vaping it at 16 watts(mtl) , I just want to know if the resistance is too low for 28ga wire in dual mode, It does vape fine, but there is heat.



Hi @Agent X , nothing wrong with a 28g dual coil at 0.64 ohms
I often do a 28g parallel coil (essentially also a dual) which comes out at about 0.45 ohms on my RM2 for my Reo for MTL vaping with tobacco juices.

When you make a dual coil, the final resistance is half the resistance of each coil. So in your case each coil is about 1.3 ohms. If you want to be at 0.8-1 ohm, each coil would need to be about 1.6 to 2 ohms, so you would need several more wraps to get it there. But 8 wraps on each coil should be good enough for generating flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (18/12/17)

Hi @Agent X 

I agree with @Silver here,that seems pretty decent and a little bit of heat is quite normal IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (18/12/17)

Stosta said:


> So what's the concern @Agent X ? Are you worried about the safety? Or is the heat making for an unpleasant experience?


I was just worried about the heat, but I see from the replies that it is ok to have a little, My concern was overheating but i did remove the coils and the cotton was not burnt or showed any brownish colours so i guess its ok


----------



## Agent X (18/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Agent X , nothing wrong with a 28g dual coil at 0.64 ohms
> I often do a 28g parallel coil (essentially also a dual) which comes out at about 0.45 ohms on my RM2 for my Reo for MTL vaping with tobacco juices.
> 
> When you make a dual coil, the final resistance is half the resistance of each coil. So in your case each coil is about 1.3 ohms. If you want to be at 0.8-1 ohm, each coil would need to be about 1.6 to 2 ohms, so you would need several more wraps to get it there. But 8 wraps on each coil should be good enough for generating flavour.


Yeah I get you, I think next time i will do ten wraps. The prob is the tiny space in the coil cylinder of the gs air. But it does work fine with 0.64 coil i built, was mainly concerned about the heat.


----------



## Stosta (18/12/17)

Agent X said:


> I was just worried about the heat, but I see from the replies that it is ok to have a little, My concern was overheating but i did remove the coils and the cotton was not burnt or showed any brownish colours so i guess its ok


I had that same worry when I started, but it's okay most of the time, it simply boils down to the design of the tank.

My drippers for example get so hot I can't touch them, and that's just because the coils are so close. It's only if your batteries start getting hot that you need to worry IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Agent X said:


> Yeah I get you, I think next time i will do ten wraps. The prob is the tiny space in the coil cylinder of the gs air. But it does work fine with 0.64 coil i built, was mainly concerned about the heat.



The heat is not necessarily going to be less if you make more wraps. It will also depend on the power you use. 

16 Watts is quite low as it is for a dual coil. 

I hear you about the space you have.

You could try 29g or 30g wire - say the same wraps - should be higher resistance and might just get you where you are trying to be.
I.e. slightly thinner wire - if you can get hold of some -

Reactions: Like 1


----------

